# Draining a waste water tank on a Swift Capri



## suenroy (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi can anyone help us out we have just bought a swift capri motor home on a talbot express chassis and we cant work out how to drain the waste water tank, the instruction book simply says to drain it regularly but it has us foxed, any ideas anyone???


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

There should be a little 1/4 turn tap outside the van somehere. they are usually along the botton of the bodywork. you probally have one for fresh water too but you will have to have a lay down and look underneath as they are often not visible from s standing up position

Phill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi both and welcome.

I don't know the Swift Capri but, given that it is like other Swift ( and other make) MHs you should look under the van for a small tap. This will most likely be sticking out so that you can see it but might be further under.

If you follow the pipework from that tap it will come to a black plastic tank somewhere under the van.

Put a bucket/ washing up bowl under the tap and open it and, if you get waste water from it then I'm right ! If you _don't_ get waste water from it then I might still be right as some vans ( ours included) need to be sloping to one side to drain the waste tank.

When you're on a campsite you can drive the van to the service point and position it so that the tap drains straight into the waste water drain.

Let us know how you get on....

G


----------

